# Why do cats fight after grooming each other?



## Kido (Oct 29, 2012)

My cats are always like this, but I don't know why? Any idea or similar observations? Thanks.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine do this too.

What's shown in the video isn't actually a fight, it's play. Cats like to be rough and tumble with each other, and it doesn't necessarily indicate they aren't getting along.

Grooming each other and playing together are both normal ways for bonded cats to interact, so I think you're just seeing their bond.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's an adorable video and it shows they love each other! Play and groom are both signs of affection, so they love each other a lot! Very cute!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

My cats do this all the time, particularly Emmy and Merlin. All of the kitties play together, but Emmy's and Merlin's grooming sessions ALWAYS turning into a wrestling match.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

The play here turns into a fight pretty quick. The male is too rough for the female. Today she was curled up sleeping so soundly and he of course comes in and jumps on her puts her in the head hold and bites her neck. She didn't protest but he must have started to bite too hard and then there is hissing and running.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

That is way cute. That's just playing. Mine will sometimes go all bi-polar on each other and get really mad. You can usually tell when they're mad vs playing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

that's cute, like everyone else said, it's playing.

my oldest cat lets the middle one groom her and they fall asleep curled up together. sometimes the youngest one will start grooming her and she gets annoyed and swats him away. (she's 16, he's 3).

the middle and the youngest are very tentative with one another. the youngest often beats up the middle one, so any grooming lasts a very short time but at least they're trying. they never even used to get on the bed together.


----------

